# ICAA Skills Assessment Questions



## travellin_canuck (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello all,

I am currently getting my documentation together for the ICAA Migration Skills Assessment. I will be having my Chartered Accountant designation from Canada assessed. I had a couple of questions about required documents that I posed to ICAA; however, their response didn’t exactly provide the requested clarification, so I’m hoping someone out there has done the process and can offer advice/suggestions.

1. Required: Examination results/mark sheets (certified copy) (including corresponding paper names) - (SAICA members are exempt from this requirement)

In Canada we complete the UFE (Uniform Evaluation) in order to qualify for a CA and it is pass/fail – there are no marks given. I have a diploma/certificate that indicates that I passed the exam; however, the response from the ICAA was that this was not sufficient and that “evidence of results are required as stated”.  Okay – so what is that evidence? Do I request a letter from my Institute indicating that I successfully passed the exam?

2. Required: (a) Current CV or brief employment history (certified copy)
(b) Letter(s) of reference from employer(s) (certified copy) (members of MICPA only) - The letter(s) should detail the position held, tasks performed, start and finish dates and should indicate whether you were employed full or part-time.

I didn’t understand why I couldn’t just provide my current CV and why a copy needed to be certified. Their response indicated that it wasn’t the actual CV that needed to be certified, but the documentation supporting the CV, e.g. letters of reference.  Does this mean that although it says letters of reference are only required from members of the Malaysian Institute, I need to get them regardless to support my listed work experience?

3. Expiration dates. I didn’t ask about this one, but now that I’m realizing that it’s going to be more difficult than I thought to get the documentation together – do things expire? I’ve seen through my research that the actual skills assessment is good for 5 years, and I believe IELTS results are good for 1 when it comes to the actual application for a visa – but what about the supporting documentation? If I get letters of reference from my various employers and one is dated March and another one in May – is that going to cause problems?

Sorry for the wordiness – any help will be GREATLY appreciated!


----------

